
Ask HN: Allow Gemini URLs to be sumitted to HN? - _wldu
When I try to submit a Gemini URL to HN, I get this error: <i>&quot;That&#x27;s not a valid URL.&quot;</i><p>Can the HN submission form be modified to allow Gemini URLs? There are Gemini to HTTP proxies for those who do not have Gemini clients installed:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;portal.mozz.us&#x2F;
======
greenyoda
Couldn't you just submit your Gemini URL using the proxy?

    
    
      https://portal.mozz.us/gemini/your_gemini_site

~~~
_wldu
Good idea. I did not think of that.

------
gus_massa
Send an email with the request to hn@ycombinator.com My guess is it will not
be allowed until it gets support from most major browsers.

